# [Spoilers] Toneri vs Sasuke



## Hachibi (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, since I'm bored

Everything is the same as The Last for Final Naruto vs Toneri on the Moon for except that:
-Sakura is in Hinata's place.
-Both have full knowledge.

Sasuke get scaled to Naruto except in stamina, durability and maybe speed to compensate form his lack of feat (bar destroying a huge meteor with a Chidori)

Scenario 2: Naruto join in and turn this into a 1 vs 1 vs 1

Scenario 3: All three against a PIS-less Kaguya

Discuss 

Edit: to avoid confusion, Sasuke has the Bijuu's chakras in all scenario

Also, NaruSasu have the Rikudo Seal


----------



## Zef (Jan 21, 2015)

Base Chidori evaporates Toneri GG neg diff.

4

PS Chidori destroys the moon.

Edit:The other two scenarios.....


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 21, 2015)

Scene 1 sasuke loses especially without the bijuu chakra backing up his susanoo.

Scene 2 naruto in the last already beat toneri and has better feats than sasuke here so he would win i guess.

Scene 3 they get thrown in a desert or outright destroyed if naruto and sasuke don't have hagoromo's seals.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Jan 21, 2015)

Sasuke=RSM Naruto (Minus excess Nature Energy)>BSM Naruto. He beats Toneri.

Naruto wins S2. FP RSM Naruto>>>Normal RSM Naruto=Sasuke>The Last BSM Naruto>Toneri

Team loses. Toneri isn't enough help.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 21, 2015)

We know nothing about the Last Sasuke apart from him being a meteor buster with a regular chidori.

Though I think that even without bijuus he should be at least as strong as Naruto in the Last who uses only BSM and not RSM.

And since Sasuke could somehow absorb bijuu chakra in such a manner then he might also absorb nature chakra as a replacement. He could sense Naruto getting nature energy after all and got experience with CS which is a weaker variant of SM with Oro himself stating how Sasuke is compatible with it.

He most likely greatly improved with his Rinnegan potentially mastering all of its powers and improving the stuff he got before like his s/t which might have a better range now and no cooldown(or a very short one).

If Kishi takes into account him gaining Hashi's chakra during the war and having his cells implanted into him by Kabuto he may also have Mokuton and the potential to use Hashi's SM. His chakra reserves are more than big enough for SM.

That said without Hamura's chakra Toneri apparently can't be defeated so Sasuke would need Hinata for that even though Sakura got better feats in manga.


----------



## Killacale85 (Jan 21, 2015)

Wait. Where can I watch The Last? Is it dubbed?


----------



## Zef (Jan 21, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> That said without Hamura's chakra Toneri apparently can't be defeated so Sasuke would need Hinata for that even though Sakura got better feats in manga.



This is true.I don't know the specifics, but I recall the spoilers mentioning that Hamura's chakra is needed to defeat Toneri.....or something similar to that. In this case Sasuke loses.


----------



## Killacale85 (Jan 21, 2015)

I mean subbed lol


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 21, 2015)

Youtube dude.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 21, 2015)

If Sasuke's chidori was able to destroy a meteor, just imagine the damage an Indra arrow would inflict 

Rinnegan>Tenseigan

Sasuke's going to win and end the battle with the cliche "My eyes are better than yours" 
line.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 21, 2015)

S1: Sasuke is weaker than EoS Naruto, if you disregard Nine Bijuu's chakra.

With it however, he probably wins.

S2: Hard to say. The gap in power is minor, but Naruto would be victorious.

S3: They lose, unless they have Rikudo seals.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 21, 2015)

Sasuke has the Bijuus' chakras. I don't even think it was implied he lost it.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 21, 2015)

*S1*
Toneri was beaten by a stronger version of BSM Naruto.

Naruto The Last Sasuke would crush him. He's had two years to further master his Rinnegan and now has Hashirama cells are well I believe. A group of Gates user couldn't even come close to what he did with one of most basic abilities (his normal Chidori vaporized a large meteor).

It's simple powerscaling really.

Sasuke (TL) > Sasuke (VOTE) >=< Hagaramo/Hamura > Toneri

*S2*
Toneri dies in the crossfire between RSM Naruto and Sasuke and it ends in a draw like last time or Naruto's moral victory once again.

*S3*
I'd back on the Last variants of our protags and Toneri are stronger the Team 7 that beat Kaguya so they likely pull it off.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 21, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> If Sasuke's chidori was able to destroy a meteor, just imagine the damage an Indra arrow would inflict



Rocks are weak against lightning tho so unless his arrow was made of lightning...


----------



## Trojan (Jan 21, 2015)

Sasuke loses obviously for the lake of Hamaru's chakra no matter how strong he may be.


----------



## Zef (Jan 21, 2015)

^
^
To my understanding rock *techniques* were weak against lightning *techniques*.

It makes no sense for Lightning> Rock in the natural world.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Sasuke has the Bijuus' chakras. I don't even think it was implied he lost it.


He did lose it. That was a temporary power up for the final fight which Sasuke didn't retain due to releasing the Biju.


----------

